# 155 or 160 mm cottered crankset for old Raleigh



## brokenbetty (9 Jan 2010)

It's not for a fixie conversion, I just have short legs

Thanks
Liz


----------



## robgul (9 Jan 2010)

I have a 165 cottered chainset, 46 teeth (I think it might be a "Williams") - you could wear thicker soled shoes!!

In almost as new condition with no pitting to the chrome

PM if interested

Rob


----------



## chris667 (9 Jan 2010)

I daresay I have one you can have for the price of a stamp.

I'll have to find it, though.


----------



## brokenbetty (9 Jan 2010)

chris667 said:


> I daresay I have one you can have for the price of a stamp.
> 
> I'll have to find it, though.



That would be great, thank you. PM'd


----------



## brokenbetty (9 Jan 2010)

robgul said:


> I have a 165 cottered chainset, 46 teeth (I think it might be a "Williams") - you could wear thicker soled shoes!!
> 
> In almost as new condition with no pitting to the chrome
> 
> ...



Sorry Rob, they really need to be shorter as I'm planning on swapping the existing wheels for smaller ones.


----------

